# flying turkey mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

here is my latest flying turkey mount.


----------



## BAMBAM18 (Mar 12, 2008)

That's a cool looking mount!!!!


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

Very cool mount indeed.


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

Very nice job Larry, looks great....


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

thanks Mike......Go Tigers!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

That looks great, congrats!


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

Thats awesome. Whats a mount like that cost? In case I ever get another turkey.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

bignoccursg said:


> Thats awesome. Whats a mount like that cost? In case I ever get another turkey.


i get $500 for a full body turkey (any pose) and thats with the real head (freeze dried)


----------



## thongg (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice mount i have been working on mine am to the degreasing stage this week yours is very nice


----------



## songhuiying (Jul 13, 2009)

Has anyone bought this type of sling shot before that holds the amo in the handle? 
this company has free shipping to anywhere in the world and they guarantee delivery to Australia. I heard that sling shots 
are ok to sell in Australia as long as you say they are being used to toss bait in the water when you go fishing, any truth 
to thatone?


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

songhuiying said:


> Has anyone bought this type of sling shot before that holds the amo in the handle?
> this company has free shipping to anywhere in the world and they guarantee delivery to Australia. I heard that sling shots
> are ok to sell in Australia as long as you say they are being used to toss bait in the water when you go fishing, any truth
> to thatone?


What the ...... 

Anyway, back on topic ........ that's the mount I want (if I ever shoot a mounter that is:lol.


----------

